# Someone got pissed from surge and hurt my rating tonight.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

They got me down to 4.89 fir the first time in months. They didn't put a reason why.??‍♂


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I learned that very fast, don’t tell them, they feel like you are laughing at them. 0 chance tip rate added in. Now I get tips on huge surges.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I would argue that the "best" rating is NOT 5*. That tells me you worry too much about sucking up to pax instead of driving safely. My Uber numbers settled in right here and I am good with that. I am the quintessential anti Uber Pro. People love me because I get along with everyone.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh yeah, learned the hard way surges can lead to 1* and reports by pax so they can get their ride credited. Stupid game Uber should be smart enough not to let them play.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Oh yeah, learned the hard way surges can lead to 1* and reports by pax so they can get their ride credited. Stupid game Uber should be smart enough not to let them play.


The long 45+ trips are also subject to ratings abuse. My first (and only) long trip on Lyft ended up with me being accused of driving unsafely. Of course, Lyft doesn't tell you who made the accusations, but I knew before the complaint was ever filed who it would be coming from. The dude complained about the cost of the ride as I was driving him there. I braced for the 1* and the inevitable false claims.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> They got me down to 4.89 fir the first time in months. They didn't put a reason why.??‍♂
> View attachment 337502


I think about that alot (surge effect on rider-price vs their rating reaction); however,
I see you were blessed with a 2-star from someone . . . wear it proudly . . . you
are in a select class of ants.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh, boo hoo. Cry, cry, cry. Poor pax had to pay an extra $5. They must be stoopid cheap. FYI this used to throw me for a loop when I first started. I was like "who was it? Who screwed me tonight?!" Supposedly people can rate you days or weeks after you drop them off. I don't think this is fair unless they always 5 star as they may not remember much


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> They got me down to 4.89 fir the first time in months. They didn't put a reason why.??‍♂
> View attachment 337502


Yeah, but you have your 2*. You're good


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Oh yeah, learned the hard way surges can lead to 1* and reports by pax so they can get their ride credited. Stupid game Uber should be smart enough not to let them play.


Wonder when it will click to Uber that pax are lying and hurting drivers rating, where is the rating protection? The news needs to hear about this.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Wonder when it will click to Uber that pax are lying and hurting drivers rating, where is the rating protection? The news needs to hear about this.


Uber's rating system is a joke. At least they're consistent


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> They got me down to 4.89 fir the first time in months. They didn't put a reason why.??‍♂
> View attachment 337502


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> View attachment 337761


What is purpose of your comment?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Did you read the title, also my previous post?

Good for you sir, have fun taking base all day during peak rush hours and make all of us lose money because your app is on. My pleasure indeed. Keep up the good work. Your car hates you in the meantime ?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rkozy said:


> The long 45+ trips are also subject to ratings abuse. My first (and only) long trip on Lyft ended up with me being accused of driving unsafely. Of course, Lyft doesn't tell you who made the accusations, but I knew before the complaint was ever filed who it would be coming from. The dude complained about the cost of the ride as I was driving him there. I braced for the 1* and the inevitable false claims.


If anyone ever complains about the price
I tell them right away
that I'm not in control of it
Dont shoot me I'm only the piano player....


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Did you read the title, also my previous post?
> 
> Good for you sir, have fun taking base all day during peak rush hours and make all of us lose money because your app is on. My pleasure indeed. Keep up the good work. Your car hates you in the meantime ?


I'm lost. You lost me.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I took snap shots of the city for pax to see what we do. It’s hilarious to me when they see it! They faces light up. I tell them DONT do it. Be careful, all of the drivers are from the burbs, you couldn’t afford it to own a car and work full time elsewhere in the city.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I took snap shots of the city for pax to see what we do. It's hilarious to me when they see it! They faces light up. I tell them DONT do it. Be careful, all of the drivers are from the burbs, you couldn't afford it to own a car and work full time elsewhere in the city.


Ahh my man now I got you. You preventing over saturation in your city. Good man.


----------



## travis83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> Oh, boo hoo. Cry, cry, cry. Poor pax had to pay an extra $5. They must be stoopid cheap. FYI this used to throw me for a loop when I first started. I was like "who was it? Who screwed me tonight?!"


Most paxes are stupid cheap! It's so dumb to play with people's lively hood just because they want a lil money back. If you can't afford it, don't buy it!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

travis83 said:


> Most paxes are stupid cheap! It's so dumb to play with people's lively hood just because they want a lil money back. If you can't afford it, don't buy it!


And funny shit is, they will go to Casino and happily lose $3K. I had a dude complain to me about surge when I picked him up from Mystic Lake and yet he told me he just lost $3K. Is this called an OxyMoron or something? what he did and said to me?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> I would argue that the "best" rating is NOT 5*. That tells me you worry too much about sucking up to pax instead of driving safely. My Uber numbers settled in right here and I am good with that. I am the quintessential anti Uber Pro. People love me because I get along with everyone.


No bro, 4.67 is too low. Too close to deactivation.


----------



## holymoly (Jun 25, 2019)

Why are people so invested in ratings?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

EphLux said:


> No bro, 4.67 is too low. Too close to deactivation.


I am down to 4.47 now. But guess what, Uber loves me. Why? you might ask.
Because I have lots of unrated rides and those are all happy rides. 
Better measure of badness is 1* fraction to total rides. That is acceptably small for me.
That plus my tip theory. Shitty drivers just don't generate consistent tips. (Note, that obviously does not mean that excellent drivers all generate consistent tips.)


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

holymoly said:


> Why are people so invested in ratings?


It depends on the person. We have Uber Boy Scouts here who think the driver rating is the only important stat. They don't care about profitability or dollars-per-mile. They like a high AR%, badges, and 5* ratings from everyone...which has nothing to do with being profitable.

For me, ratings aren't important...except for the fact Uber/Lyft will deactivate you for having too low of a rating. That's the ONLY reason such a metric has any relevance to me.  I don't care about my AR%, but I will watch my cancels very closely.



lyft_rat said:


> I am down to 4.47 now. But guess what, Uber loves me. Why? you might ask.
> Because I have lots of unrated rides and those are all happy rides.


I've also heard that the deactivation point for low driver ratings varies from market to market. Perhaps you are in a market full of entitled paxholes who down-rate every driver they can. Uber isn't cutting you loose because there are drivers in your market with even lower ratings.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I
> 
> I've also heard that the deactivation point for low driver ratings varies from market to market. Perhaps you are in a market full of entitled paxholes who down-rate every driver they can. Uber isn't cutting you loose because there are drivers in your market with even lower ratings.


Could well be true.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> The long 45+ trips are also subject to ratings abuse. My first (and only) long trip on Lyft ended up with me being accused of driving unsafely. Of course, Lyft doesn't tell you who made the accusations, but I knew before the complaint was ever filed who it would be coming from. The dude complained about the cost of the ride as I was driving him there. I braced for the 1* and the inevitable false claims.


It doesn't happen often, but whenever I get a pax complain about the price in general, I always send a report in to either app, forwarning them the pax might try to get a free ride, I try to word it to just a forwarning, not means to get them fully deactivated. So far it hasn't had to go farther than that


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I never sent a message to Uber/Lyft. I would be more concerned about being flagged as high-maintenance. If a real person has to look at your account regularly, that can't be good.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> It doesn't happen often, but whenever I get a pax complain about the price in general, I always send a report in to either app, forwarning them the pax might try to get a free ride,


In my market, surges are virtually non-existent, and I stopped taking 45+ rides a long time ago. The only people I'm wary of for ride-scamming are the welfare queens, who think 25 cents would be too much for an Uber/Lyft ride.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

PAX: Complains about price
Me: "Damn. I don't see your price until after I finish the ride, what did you have to pay?" 
PAX: $$$$
Me: "Crap, that sucks. Uber does some whack stuff based upon supply and demand. Drivers have no control over that stuff. We just accept the rides as they come across."

Educates PAX. Sympathize with them. They feel you are on their side and not the one shafting them. And depending how the conversation goes, "yea, been doing this 2 half years and Uber/Lyft have cut our pay 3-4 times depending how you look at it." Now you're all good buddies and everyone in the car hates Uber!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> PAX: Complains about price
> Me: "Damn. I don't see your price until after I finish the ride, what did you have to pay?"
> PAX: $$$$
> Me: "Crap, that sucks. Uber does some whack stuff based upon supply and demand. Drivers have no control over that stuff. We just accept the rides as they come across."
> ...


Ditto. Always point the blame back on Uber when it belongs there. And let them know you are on their side.



lyft_rat said:


> I would argue that the "best" rating is NOT 5*. That tells me you worry too much about sucking up to pax instead of driving safely. My Uber numbers settled in right here and I am good with that. I am the quintessential anti Uber Pro. People love me because I get along with everyone.


OP never said he expected a 5.0. 
But we all know that if it gets too low we could be deactivated. How can you hold deactivation over their head, and then not expect them to have an emotional investment in the ratings? And then keep them in the dark as to who and why? It keeps them in the dark about what they are supposed to do to improve. It's cruel.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> They got me down to 4.89 fir the first time in months. They didn't put a reason why.??‍♂
> View attachment 337502


Where would you see any bad comments a pax makes? Seriously, I've heard other drivers mention this..also, drivers say pax can call previous drivers post ride...maybe my market doesn't do this..all I see are compliments left by passengers... oh, and I've people steaming mad about the surge, which they knew about before I picked them up.. thanks


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

rkozy said:


> In my market, surges are virtually non-existent, and I stopped taking 45+ rides a long time ago. The only people I'm wary of for ride-scamming are the welfare queens, who think 25 cents would be too much for an Uber/Lyft ride.


Really? Do you drive in a downtown area at all? Surges are the only things that are keep me driving at all at this point


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

In my previous posts.

I told my pax that look at the streets!? There is nobody around right now, in (that area is crazy busy at that time because of high travel times) then showed a previous snapshot of surge to him. It’s very true that demand was very high, supply was very low. Then he understood more, was an international fellow, good kid. That’s the hard surge for real! Great ride also!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

holymoly said:


> Why are people so invested in ratings?


Because driving for Uber is like having a incurable disease, drivers work towards 4.6 to end their suffering.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> OP never said he expected a 5.0.
> But we all know that if it gets too low we could be deactivated.


I personally don't believe a driver would be deactivated solely for having a low rating. I bet it always comes from doing something against the rules.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Really? Do you drive in a downtown area at all? Surges are the only things that are keep me driving at all at this point


The biggest city in my market is 100,000 people...and apart from the 2:00 AM bar crowd (when I'm fast asleep in my bed) surges rarely happen. Occasionally, one will pop up out of nowhere around 4:00 PM, but they are very short...and most pax in my market simply wait them out.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

rkozy said:


> In my market, surges are virtually non-existent, and I stopped taking 45+ rides a long time ago. The only people I'm wary of for ride-scamming are the welfare queens, who think 25 cents would be too much for an Uber/Lyft ride.


Yes. Being a so-called ant didn't last long for me. No more long rides for me either. No pickups in welfare-queen zones. No long-pickups. i feel good about this, giving work to other drivers who might need it.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> PAX: Complains about price
> Me: "Damn. I don't see your price until after I finish the ride, what did you have to pay?"
> PAX: $$$$
> Me: "Crap, that sucks. Uber does some whack stuff based upon supply and demand. Drivers have no control over that stuff. We just accept the rides as they come across."
> ...


Brilliant, and both parties leave unharmed :thumbup:


----------



## F18cmech (Jul 3, 2019)

Just stay away from the rediculous 10 dollar and up surges. It gets insane how Uber jacks the pax


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Jctbay said:


> Where would you see any bad comments a pax makes? Seriously, I've heard other drivers mention this..also, drivers say pax can call previous drivers post ride...maybe my market doesn't do this..all I see are compliments left by passengers... oh, and I've people steaming mad about the surge, which they knew about before I picked them up.. thanks


If you click on your profile and then click on your rating yoiu get a distribution of ratings and a place for comments below. I have never gotten a comment.


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

I see the nice comments from past riders no problem, but I was wondering if it was possible to see the bad, which I've always been doubtful..I read somewhere someone staying they could...thanks..


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Aren't they all there good and bad?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

F18cmech said:


> Just stay away from the rediculous 10 dollar and up surges. It gets insane how Uber jacks the pax


Driver surge not connected to pax surge. You may get $10 dollar surge and pax pays $0 extra. Or pax may pay $10 extra and you get $0 extra.

But even back when the surge the pax paid was passed to the driver, I'd still take them. As long as you aren't on the edge of deactivation it is better to absorb a 1 star and get paid $10 extra than to have $10 less. You just need to make up for it with good rides for your other rated 500 trips that average in.


----------

